# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  ball pythons in florida legal?

## imriellilitu

i recently was proposed with an option to be given a ball python and i have wanted one for many years i am hearing it is illegal to own one without a license/permit in the state of florida period but all laws i have found just say pythons does this include ball pythons as well i dont want to break the law over a snake, and if ir is true then i need answers on how to obtain said license because i really and truely want to have the honor to own another ball python.

----------


## crazy ball

ill ask my friend jeeves for you :Cool:

----------


## llovelace

No it is not illegal, to sell them though, you will need a class III permit, which is $50/yr

----------


## crazy ball

http://www.iguanainvasion.com/laws.html here u go dude lots of info regarding keeping/selling most animals permits etc...

----------


## Ogre

its not illegal in florida to own bps they are talking about the giant pythons so you are in the clear the only reason I know this is because I lived in Jacksonville while I was in the navy, and really wanted a bp but had no one to watch it for me on deployment.

----------


## wolfy-hound

I live in Florida.  It is perfectly legal to own and breed BPs in the state, without any license or permit. 

You cannot possess the "giant 5" without a permit issued by Fish and Game, BUT you also cannot GET a permit now. Permits were issued to "grandfather in" the existing pet owners. If you own a giant, you should already have the permit. If you live here and you don't have the permit, you'd better not own any of the 5.

If you want to sell ball pythons, you have to get a Class III Wildlife "permit to exhibit and sell". It's $50 and a little paperwork.

----------


## imriellilitu

thank you all so much i wont be breeding or selling it so i guess im golden  :Smile:

----------

